# How to post photos in my for sale ad



## Coope (Dec 30, 2005)

Can anyone help me add large photos to my for sale post ?

Gary


----------



## alcanTTara (Nov 12, 2008)

Just upload them to your hosting site...when you post the links on here the TTF auto downsizes them to fit...when you hover the cursor over the pic it should give you the option of "seeing the image in full"

No?


----------

